# Help - I am lost :-( Looking Between Malaga and Valencia



## Gentle_patience (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello

We are coming to southern Spain to visit in a month 
we are also looking for a place to possibly retire later 
We will have a car and about 2-3 weeks available to us in October. 
Can you recommend the best places to visit in southern Spain Between Malaga and Valencia just to get an idea of the general area and culture ?

We Love the water, and Authentic people and culture and some night life and activity and places where there is activity. We love small shops , boutiques, coffee houses, and restaurants and fresh air ! We don't want to be in a place that is a carbon copy of the USA - Been there done that. Eclectic and accepting and friendly are key attributes of any area if we are to live there.

We have no idea where to go ... HELP ? 

Thanks
Chelsea


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gentle_patience said:


> Hello
> 
> We are coming to southern Spain to visit in a month
> we are also looking for a place to possibly retire later
> ...


hello again

you posted this exact same question word for word (+ a bit more) just a few days ago here  http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...irst-time-spain-looking-areas-visit-live.html


----------

